# Cuvee 151



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I have been reading the forum most ofthe day....craving a cigar...well after everyone was tucked away in bed. I decided I am going to give in. I went to the box of Cuvee sampler the family gave me for fathers day and this Cuvee 151 jumped out at me.









It was a beautifully constructed cigar, witha dark oily wrapper.








It took a minute to get it lit. Being a cigarette smoker I decided to time my self between draws.I have a tendency to smoke cigars too fast...I was alone with no distractions, not much of a chance of being interupted. I wanted to just enjoy a cigar...and I did enjoy this one very much. It had a nice almost chocolate aroma and flavor.With a hint of spice or pepper in the back of my throat. Also with a very short finish.








I was takingthe recomended draw about 1 per minute.It took me over an hour an 1/2 tosmoke to the nub as shown above. It maintained a creamy flavor, on ocassion with almost coffe type flavor as well. Somemight think the spice in the back of the throat was a bad thing but it was one of the things that kept me interested throughout the smoke. Maybe with a little resting inthe humidor,this might be a better smoke. I enjoyed it just fine the way it was.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

I have two of these in my humi, maybe I'll have to try one this weekend


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Monte, Very nice short review.


----------

